# ESI Grips!



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

So I picked up some ESI grips the other day at work, we didnt have any black Chunky's left so I just got some of the racer ones.

I have ALWAYS loved big, lock-on grips, but I wanted to try out a pair of these and well... I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM! I thought the smaller size would make my hands hurt, but I had ZERO hand numbness what-so-ever. I would actually say that they are more comfortable that my ODI Rogue Lock-ons. I went on a 50 mile ride today and they were flawless. I put them on with air only and they are solid as can be, they feel glued to the bars.

Good Job ESI!


----------



## crazyeddie (Dec 7, 2004)

weight?


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Package says 50g, I dont know if that's including the endcaps. Maybe i'll weigh a pair tomorrow and see how correct their weight is.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

I just got some white chunky's for my SCal. Really like them except that I had to cut them for grip shift and they do spin a bit on my bars. Should have used Rubbing Alc instead of windex but that is what I had handy.

G


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The Racer's Edge are lighter than the advertised weight. 45g, including endcaps, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Racers Edge :thumbsup:


----------



## Igor Gordienko (Jun 27, 2007)

My white ESI Racer's Edge grips were 48g.



I cut them to use with grip shifters and they are about 33g.


----------



## 88mustanggt (Nov 8, 2008)

i just put chunky on and they weighed 35g with end caps for the pair cut down. 17.2 grams cut off tottal.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

G-Live said:


> I just got some white chunky's for my SCal. Really like them except that I had to cut them for grip shift and they do spin a bit on my bars. Should have used Rubbing Alc instead of windex but that is what I had handy.
> 
> G


yeah...pretty sure windex is not a good move with these


----------



## yeti575fanboy (Jul 23, 2008)

FoShizzle said:


> yeah...pretty sure windex is not a good move with these


yeah...pretty sure it says on the packaging to use windex


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I would be careful using Rubbing Alcohol to install these, some of it just got on my fork and stained it. Now the owner of the worlds ugliest fork!
I recommend you just use a compressor if available.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

yeti575fanboy said:


> yeah...pretty sure it says on the packaging to use windex


That is why I did it:skep:

I think I am going to pull the right side off and get a layer of duct tape under and see if that helps. It is not spinning loosely but still moves a bit. I don't fear it sliding off the end or anything like that...yet.

G


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

i use these on the forward horns of my H-bars and they rock. the most comfortable grips for long distance and great grip. they wear good, without getting flat spots or tearing like foam grips.

been on for 1 1/2 years now and still going strong. yes i ride alot too.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

The best...half the weight if you run gripshift (cut one on half). Never had a problem w/them spinning (3 years of use).


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I actually went from Racer's Edge grips (mine were 42gr uncut, I cut about 1/3 for Grip SHift use) to Ergon GX2 at the start of the season (I was curious) but after a few weeks, I went back to the ESI grips. They are much lighter, allow me to put my hands anywhere, work well in whatever situation, downhill way behind the saddle, uphill... and they are more comfortable to me, even after very long rides and races. I'm not touching any other grips now.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

*racers edge*

been using these for about 3 years and never had them spin, but I ride in dry conditions. great feel riding at a nice weight too, but I've been having some pretty sore hands after long rides and am looking at lighter alternatives that might give a bit more cush (extralite ultragrips, pork rinds, ritchey wcs) or possibly going with chunky's.

I know its a personal thing, but I wish there were some clearer comparisons out there that include diameter and relative softness along with weights.


----------



## vortrex (Mar 3, 2005)

I think the ritchey WCS trugrip is far superior to the ESI. better feel, much better lock on the bar, only ~50gr.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been riding the Racer's Edge for the last 2 years on both my bikes. Any time I ride for longer than about 1 hour, and got into technical riding I also started getting numb hands and discomfort. I knew I would have trouble for the Cheakamus Challenge 70km MTB race I entered in September, so I ordered up a set of the Chunkys. They were definitely the ticket. I had no numbness at all. I did have a bit of soreness, but nothing that wouldn't be expected from being in the saddle and on the bars for over 5 hours.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

ESI grips were the end to a very long journey for me. I've been searching new grips constantly as they never felt too nice. Some were comfortable but did only give very little feedback on the steering, some gave great control but were just painful on long rides.
The ESI really can do both. No pain and still great feedback and control. Absolutely recommendable. They aren't as heavy as screw-on grips, by far lighter actually, and not too much penalty above the lightest foam grips.


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

BlownCivic said:


> I've been riding the Racer's Edge for the last 2 years on both my bikes. Any time I ride for longer than about 1 hour, and got into technical riding I also started getting numb hands and discomfort. I knew I would have trouble for the Cheakamus Challenge 70km MTB race I entered in September, so I ordered up a set of the Chunkys. They were definitely the ticket. I had no numbness at all. I did have a bit of soreness, but nothing that wouldn't be expected from being in the saddle and on the bars for over 5 hours.


+1 These are awesome, just remember to check the orientationn is correct and the 'thicker' section is up towards palm.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Large Hands - ESI or OURY*

I have lock on grips (S&M, Oury, Yeti). I like them because they don't slip, but one set has developed play within the lock ons which is a bummer. I have been checking out USA made ESI and Oury grips slip ons that are applied with air compressor, windex, hairspray, and/or rubbing alcohol. Seems like some installs are better than others. Anyways, Oury's are 99g and the ESI's are 66g (32mm diameter). But I cannot find info on the Oury diameters to compare to ESI Chunkys. Forget the Rogue's, they wear too quickly. Can someone confirm the diameter of the Oury Grips (slip ons as pictured below)? I wear size LARGE gloves when welding or when riding.

P.S. "Don't forget nickels (5g each) in the end of the oury's where the edge of the bar meets the rubber won't get poked through."


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I tried the ESI chunky, but when back to my Ourys. The ESI simply wasn't thick enough, and I could get a firm hold on my bar. 

A nickel in the end of Ourys will make them more prone to slipping. It's best to just use a normal handlebar end plug.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I wear size large gloves, and I love my ESI's


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you don't wear gloves, which are for sissies, and have medium to large hands, I recommend getting the Chunky's. I find the Racer's Edge too thin.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Ritchey WCS = Lighter, more comfy, better wear..


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

sfer1 said:


> If you don't wear gloves, which are for sissies, and have medium to large hands, I recommend getting the Chunky's. I find the Racer's Edge too thin.


I hate wearing gloves, But I get blisters so bad on my right hand from my gripshifts, that I have to wear gloves.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

sfer1 said:


> If you don't wear gloves, which are for sissies, and have medium to large hands, I recommend getting the Chunky's. I find the Racer's Edge too thin.


I last rode without gloves 12 years ago. I was riding with my son. I was following him, and got caught out by him slowing rapidly. I ended up going down hard into the gravel. I spent the next 2 hours picking gravel out of the flesh in the palms of my hands, my hip, elbow and shoulder.

I learned an important lesson that day: never ride off road without gloves. I guess that makes me a sissy. I will not even ride on the road without gloves.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

yeah i learned my lesson about gloves the hard way too...by biking to the top of our local butte (about 1500ft), and it was dusk and the air was very cold on top and i quickly lost all the heat i had from climbing and now had to descend down a very technical trail with frigid fingers and about a quarter of the way down my fingers were so numb i could no longer brake effectively....so i had to take off one of my socks from my feet and use it for a glove just so i could get down the trail and make it home that night. 

now i use gloves, and really enjoy the poor thermal conductivity of carbon lever blades which always feel warmer than aluminum levers


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Could someone post a pic of the ESI grips set up w/grip shift? I know you're out there! I'll be building a new frame on Monday & just wanted to get an idea of how it's gonna look


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Here yah go...


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm glad I found this thread. I'd been suffering from numb hands. Got a pair of ESI Chunkys. Installed them with elbow grease. Hope they help.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

pastajet said:


> Here yah go...


:thumbsup:

p.s. How many grams is that bell?


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

I like ESI grips, but have two gripes: the do move a little and rotate on the bars some and it's difficult to find the thicker portion so I can put it under the palm (I guess I should mark it with a Sharpie).


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

*Chunky is right!*

I know why they call them Chunky, well when your crash, there's Chunks missing from the grips. Hated it..


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

MikeDee said:


> I like ESI grips, but have two gripes: the do move a little and rotate on the bars some and it's difficult to find the thicker portion so I can put it under the palm (I guess I should mark it with a Sharpie).


What did you use to install them? Grease?

I used hairspray and they don't move nor rotate at all.

And it's very easy to find the thicker portion.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I used saliva (ewwwww!). I've never had one turn/move on the bars on me.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> What did you use to install them? Grease?
> 
> I used hairspray and they don't move nor rotate at all.
> 
> And it's very easy to find the thicker portion.


I think I used alcohol. I also use bar ends so I can't readily see the thick part from the end.


----------

